# Rumor: Suns Likely To Shop Thomas



## NoWright4U (Nov 27, 2005)

Sun-Sentinel - The extension that Boris Diaw signed this week will likely mean the Suns will attempt to deal Kurt Thomas' $8 million salary they have on the books for the 2007-2008 season. 

Shawn Marion and Amare Stoudemire also have large deals and their owner has repeatedly expressed a strong desire to avoid the luxury tax. 

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/42835/20061022/suns_likely_to_shop_thomas/


I told you guys the SUNS don't need Kurt Thomas. Where are all the haters telling me they need Thomas, and he fits in their system? Kurt Thomas is not an athlethic power forward that can run the way D'Antoni wants. I told you guys.

Now, I hope your GM trades him to the NETS. Please, please, please!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Suns Likely To Shop Thomas*

lol Thomas has been good in the preseason, a south florida paper article about insider Suns info, now that looks credible.

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns...1suns1021.html

"
"As long as we're creating success and we're winning and we keep improving and the fans keep supporting us, there's no hard and fast line that says how much you have to spend or what you can't spend or will you spend the tax or will you not spend the tax?" Suns Managing Partner Robert Sarver said. "To me, it's more about the success we're creating and about doing it the right way with good contracts. I don't have any preconceived notion now that says we have to do this or we have to do that. We'll see how the season goes.

...

"We're in a solid state financially," Sarver said. "I think we've made some good moves. Most importantly, we've put our money in people that we have a lot of confidence in. We have good contracts. To me, it hasn't been so much about the total amount of money we spend. It's, 'Are we spending it in the right place, do we have the right contracts, do we have some flexibility and do we have the ingredients that together can win us a championship?'"

As long as the Suns are winning they won't be afraid to spend.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Likely To Shop Thomas*

Yes, we need Thomas. I don't care what that says, what you say, or what they say. He helps our defense.

And get this, when he was in last yr and not injured, we avged 108ppg, with him playing. He didn't slow our offense one bit. Get this through your head. You keep trying to prove you were right in this argument that happened 6 months ago.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Suns Likely To Shop Thomas*



Dissonance19 said:


> Yes, we need Thomas. I don't care what that says, what you say, or what they say. He helps our defense.
> 
> And get this, when he was in last yr and not injured, we avged 108ppg, with him playing. He didn't slow our offense one bit. Get this through your head. You keep trying to prove you were right in this argument that happened 6 months ago.


I agree. 

And to be honest, that realgm is as useless as tampons are for
guys. 

I wouldn't touch that **** if it was the only way to wipe my ***.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Suns Likely To Shop Thomas*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I agree.
> 
> And to be honest, that realgm is as useless as tampons are for
> guys.
> ...


What if the hottest girl in the world would be yours only if you wore one for a day? Then would you touch it?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I think it's important atleast to keep him for this season, at worst, as insurance for Amare and any of your other big men. Not to mention he is still a good player with a reasonable contract for big men these days.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Kurt Thomas may not be worth 8million, but isn't much left in terms of length on that contract, and he does play well for the Suns. He may not be as fast a Marion, but so what, he can score, he can rebound and he has Nash to give him the ball.

Also, one thing to consider is what the Suns were thinkign they'd do if they made the NBA Finals last season. They were considering benching Diaw for Kurt Thomas so he could guard Shaq. Why? Diaw can play the C spot, but he's far from a true C, or even your regular PF and he'll do alright but he won't do a wodnerful job bodying up with guys like Shaq. Why keep Kurt? Well, should something happen to Amare or Marion, or while they're phasing Amare in, he's a useful piece for that reason and because they need someone to play that spot and he's probably one of, if not the best option they have for that off the bench.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

NoWright4U said:


> Sun-Sentinel - The extension that Boris Diaw signed this week will likely mean the Suns will attempt to deal Kurt Thomas' $8 million salary they have on the books for the 2007-2008 season.
> 
> Shawn Marion and Amare Stoudemire also have large deals and their owner has repeatedly expressed a strong desire to avoid the luxury tax.
> 
> ...



Know what? It's rather sad that you would post a link from the Sun-Sentinel to advance your argument here. Did you know that the Sun-Sentinel is not an Arizona paper? If I posted you a link that said Carter would be traded from a paper in Argentina would you take that as fact too?

You are grasping for anything you can to fulfill your argument. Too bad there are also a couple articles that came out recently that say how important Kurt Thomas is to the Suns, which of course I did not see you post anywhere. But hey, it's not your fault you don't know what you're talkin' about. You just haven't watched enough Suns games.

Also, I think you need to rethink what the word hater means. We are haters because we like Thomas and think he helps us? :whatever:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Come on...I'm sure there's going to be a very large post here saying the same things all over again...come on... :cheers:


----------

